# Pinion Twisters Race...NSR GT & Slot It Classic Race



## MARCUS (Oct 3, 1998)

*Pinion Twisters Race...NSR GT & Slot It Classic Race* Race Date & Time Saturday Jan, 2nd 2016 Track opens At 10AM Race Starts At 2PM Sharp
*Calling All Racers....Fron NJ, Pa & Del *
_*

Pinion Twisters/TPRacing....Presents NSR GT & Slot It Classic Race Doors Open At 10AM Race Start At 2PM*_

*Race #1














*

*NSR GT*
1) Any NSR GT Car, no traction magnets; weight allowed inside car only
2) Any NSR Motor Up To 22,400 RPMs
3) NSR or Slot It Wheels Allowed In Rear
4) Super Tires or Quick Slicks Tires (Blk)
5) Any braid  allowed



*Race #2














*

_*Slot It Race
*__1) Slot It LeMans Classic, no traction magnets, weight allowed, must be inside chassis
2) Slot It Orange End Bell ONLY (21.5k RPM)
3) Any Slot It Parts Except where noted in this list
4) Rear Slot It Wheels Must Have The Correct 8x15MM 
5) Super Tires or Quick Slick (BLK)
6) Slot It Car List: (Chaparral 2E, Ford GT40, Matra MS670B, McLaren M8D, Ferrari 312PB, Alfa Romeo 33/3) Sidewinder Pods ONLY
7) Slot It Stock Front Wheels Must Be The Proper Size For Stock
8) No lexan interiors


*Track Power Will Be Ran At 12V....5 Min Heats. 
Marshall Will Clean Tires....Under Green*

Race Fee: $10.00 (covers both races)

_
Thx All!









For More Info Contact:

Dave @ 267-345-5338
Marcus @ 215-758-4691
Don @ 856-264-5872 
Martin @ 732-266-0498


----------

